# If pregnant will be 13 weeks!



## princess544 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,
I thought I might have been pregnant about 2 months ago so I took tests and received negative each time. I even missed my period the first month but then got unusual periods twice in a row on similar dates after so I thought I wasn't pregnant. I experienced nausea on and off and a little bit of breast tenderness around the time of both periods which is weird cause I never get breast tenderness and also I went through a faze of urinating ALOT but I thought maybe I was just drinking more then usual lol. Well anyway long story short I forgot all about possibly being pregnant until I noticed I have a bit of a belly pop not too big but it's there, it's there enough to have made me consider if I was or not again lol and have been waking up with lower back aches. If I am pregnant I will be 13 weeks along. I'm going to buy a pregnancy test tomorrow just want to know if anyone thinks I may be?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I would just test. I am very curious.


----------

